# usb-Maus im Bios aktivieren



## Benihana (31. Mai 2008)

Wie komme ich bei einem Acer mit Windows Vista Betrieb ins Bios, um eine Usb-Maus zu aktivieren, und wie wird es aktiviert    Denn wenn die Maus angesteckt ist verhindert sie, das Neustarten des Rechners. Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## AurionKratos (31. Mai 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man keine USB-Mäuse im Bios aktivieren....


----------



## Benihana (8. Juni 2008)

Doch kann man, habe ich soeben herausgefunden. Im Bios den "USB Mouse Support" auf "Disabled" setzen und sie funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------

